
Ask HN: What does Google gain by working on Chrome the browser? - sergiotapia
Do they guarantee a say in web standards to benefit themselves?<p>What do they gain by spending so many resources building a free web browser?
======
pixeloution
This is a big one: its a browser they don't have to pay to have google made
the default search engine: [https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/14/google-paying-
apple-3-billio...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/14/google-paying-
apple-3-billion-to-remain-default-search--bernstein.html)

It lets them use it as a jumping off point for some hardware:
[https://www.google.com/chromebook/find/?utm_source=en-ha-
na-...](https://www.google.com/chromebook/find/?utm_source=en-ha-na-
sem&utm_medium=text&utm_content=bkws&utm_campaign=chromebookfamily&dclid=CI3H0s-969UCFciAYgod-
zgNFA)

And it appears they now have an enterprise version:
[https://www.blog.google/topics/connected-
workspaces/introduc...](https://www.blog.google/topics/connected-
workspaces/introducing-chrome-enterprise/)

I'm sure there's more, but I imagine, financially, I could have stopped after
the first one.

------
ocdtrekkie
Google Search is the default search engine on Google Chrome. Ads on Google
Search is where a large part of Google's billions of dollars comes from.

Ergo, Google Chrome is one of the most valuable properties Google has.

Thinks like being able to dictate how the rest of the Internet behaves by
adding warnings on different things, removing certificates, blocking
advertising competitors, determining web standards, etc. are all just side
perks.

------
davidthewatson
Chrome has enabled Google to move beyond the link as the primary currency of
authority (PageRank) and toward click-throughs as a more robust proxy with
respect to search rankings, ads, etc.

------
nieksand
Google has slowed the adoption of ad-blocking by not making it a default in
Chrome. That's a huge win for their main revenue stream.

